# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Pallets plasticos especiales para exportacion o embarque aereo

## evizpac

*QUIERO HACER DE SU CONOCIMIENTO QUE HE ENCONTRADO EN EL MERCADO A UNA EMPRESA QUE ESTA OFRECIENDO PALLETS LIGEROS, HIGIENICOS Y DE MUY BUENA CALIDAD, IMPORTADOS DE EUROPA A BUEN PRECIO, TIENEN DIVERSOS MODELOS, MEDIDAS Y TIPOS,  SI DESEAS AHORRAR DINERO EN FLETE AEREO, SOLICITA MAYOR INFORMACION AL MAIL: bws@peru.com
SALUDOS* :Cool: Temas similares: Artículo: Evaluarán asociatividad y mercados especiales para el café y cacao Pallets de cartón corrugado Artículo: A fin de mes arribará nuevo embarque de azúcar importada para estabilizar precios internos Artículo: Frío Aéreo moviliza el 85% de exportaciones de productos perecederos por el aeropuerto Jorge Chávez Perú asistirá a Feria Internacional de Cafés Especiales en Atlanta para ingresar a nuevos mercados

----------

